# Any Surefire G3 fans out there?



## Optik49 (Sep 28, 2007)

Any Surefire G3 fans out there?

 I recently bought a Surefire G3 and a P91 lamp and I have to say I like it a lot.
Anyone else using one? I was wondering if a G2 LED drop in would work ok?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 28, 2007)

Big fan here. I use mine with a Lumens Factory HO-9 + 2x AW 17500 batteries, what a great setup!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe that the P60L would be good for 9 volts. Do a google-CPF only, and check it out.

Bill


----------



## lightemup (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 9p, and for a reason no logic can describe I wish I had a g3 as well 

As far as I am aware the p60l in the g3 is fine. I've used it in my 9p... You won't get any brighter with the p60l as compared to its output in the g2l from my testing. You will however get longer runtime 

I think most of the drop ins will also work in a 9v  .


----------



## Any Cal. (Sep 29, 2007)

I like the G-3. Use it w/ 17500s or use an E0-9 w/ primaries. Worked w/ my Solatek module.

No complaints.


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 29, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Big fan here. I use mine with a Lumens Factory HO-9 + 2x AW 17500 batteries, what a great setup!


 
Are the 2X AW 17500 batteries Rechargeables? I have wanted to get into useing rechargeables for awhile.


----------



## cenz (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, AW17500 is rechargeable. Except the size, also you can use 2xAW17670 with extender, same voltage, but more capacity.


----------



## carrot (Sep 29, 2007)

I love my G3. I keep a P91 in it and when I carry it, it rides in my V70 Speed Holster. Great light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 29, 2007)

Optik49, do a search for AW. Click on his threads. All you need to know about his LiIon batteries.

Bill


----------



## flashfan (Sep 29, 2007)

Love the SF G3. I use it with the P91 lamp assembly, and it has replaced my trusty 9P.

Unfortunately about two weeks ago, the lamp assembly went, leaving smoke and shards of glass inside the head. Couldn't clean out the head completely, so the light went back to SureFire for "repair."


----------



## Bryan (Sep 29, 2007)

I would love a G3 but I'm not a big fan of the switch on my G2. If Surefire made a nitrolon clickie switch, I would buy the G3 in a heartbeat. I use my 9P/P91 all the time now simply because I love the Z59 switch.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 29, 2007)

Bryan you know that your Z59 would work on the G3? If it is a cosmetic issue that you have (nitrolon and aluminium together) my post won't help, but just in case you didn't know I thought i'd mention it


----------



## blinder switch (Sep 30, 2007)

Out of all my 8 SF lights, my G3 gets the most use. I only keep a P90 in it, but have been considering putting in one of my extra P91's in it. But at 105 Lumens, it works just fine for what I am using it for.

The G3 is a well built light. So, I am a big fan of the G3.


----------



## junkfms (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently bought a G3. Just straight out from the package without modifications. The 105 lumens is enough for me to work on the Tarmac environment of the Bangkok International Airport. The lightweight itself is amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## lightemup (Oct 1, 2007)

Next time I pass through Bangkok i'll flash my 9p out of the terminal window and wait for a response 

:welcome: junkfms  

A question: Where in Bangkok / Thailand are there good Surefire retailers? When I was there I came up with nothing  Closest I found were a couple of maglites in the markets.


----------



## junkfms (Oct 1, 2007)

lightemup said:


> Next time I pass through Bangkok i'll flash my 9p out of the terminal window and wait for a response
> 
> :welcome: junkfms
> 
> A question: Where in Bangkok / Thailand are there good Surefire retailers? When I was there I came up with nothing  Closest I found were a couple of maglites in the markets.


 
Yeah :twothumbs will response with the Morse code flashing!

Good Surefire retailers in Bangkok
1. "Pro Cam Fis" is located in the mall called "Emporium"
2. "E Tank Store" at the "Central World" shopping center.
Both stores are owned by the same owner and licensed by Surefire. Just drop me a line if you have problems finding one.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## kelmo (Oct 1, 2007)

junkfms said:


> I recently bought a G3. Just straight out from the package without modifications. The 105 lumens is enough for me to work on the Tarmac environment of the Bangkok International Airport. The lightweight itself is amazing!:thumbsup:



I flew into the "New Bangkok" airport on the 1st day it opened! Asian airports are the greatest! 

I don't own a G3 but do have a few 9Ps. One is stock, the other is turboheaded. I love the P90 LA. It is suprising how long the batteries last when you use the light for periods of 5 minutes or less.

kelmo

PS Optik49, I replied to your PM. I was away most of the weekend and rarely check if I have any CPF messeges.


----------



## leukos (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't been to Bangkok, but I do own a couple of G3's. I have always liked the nitrolon bodies of the G2, but it was just too short for my hand and never felt balanced. The G3 is perfect in that it has the G2Z head (hex shape and glass window) and a good balance in the hand. I prefer 3 cell lights anyways for the ease of switching between primaries and rechargeables. CPFers have been asking SF for about 4 years for the G3. I'm quite satisfied that it is now a reality. It is a light that hasn't made a lot of waves because all the advances in LED lights, but it really is about as functionally perfect an incandescent as one can find on the market today, IMO.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish there was a nitrolon type aftermarket body that held 2 X 18500's. And an extender would be good too.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 1, 2007)

_G3 is a great LE light because it’s light weight, very bright when you add a 200 lumen lamp (P91) and does not get scratched up like a metal light. I had a 9P and I loved it. However after a short time the tailcap started to turn silver. I’m sure in the future I will get another one. Possibly with a turbo head or a defender head. I like the look of both. I just wish Surefire would make a rechargeable kit and different tailcap option. They could steal a lot of Streamlight stinger customers. Although you still would have to remove the battery to charge it *L*. Now if you could charge it in a stinger charger. WOW. _


----------



## junkfms (Oct 1, 2007)

kelmo, I bet you have such experience on the opening day of the airport. Sinking in the wave of opening chaos, I happened to be there working 50 hrs straight during the opening phase. 

leukos, I couldn't agree more with you about the balancing holding G3. The length itself had it just right when hold a grip. 

The standard lumens power like I said earlier was just enough for my work eg. aircraft visual inspection, GSE inspections, cargo hold locking checks, containers and pallets inspection, etc. However,I am thinking about getting the P91 lamp just for the heck fun out of it


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 3, 2007)

Kelmo sent me these photos so I thought I would post them for everyone to see his Turboheaded 9P. Its mean looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## kelmo (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## junkfms (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!:thumbsup: Gotta get one!:naughty:


----------



## Germ (Oct 21, 2007)

Can a G3 be bored out for 18500 protected rechargeables?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 22, 2007)

No. You can bore out the metal C series bodies. 

Bill


----------



## Germ (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Bill.

I actually like that answer since I just ordered the parts to build a metal 2x18500 light.

SureFire really needs to work on supporting rechargeables, even if it just means overboring their lights and then sleeving them so only informed CPF'ers know what to do.


----------



## cjlandry (Oct 23, 2007)

I got some AW RCR123a's, and have been running 9V lights with them in a G2 and a pair of 6P's. I use a pair of RCR123a's for the P60L lamp, and it works fine. It does appear brighter with 7.4v than it does with the primaries.

I have some cell extenders on order from Hong Kong, so I'll see how the 6P works with three cells instead of two. I want to test it with a 12V lamp assembly, both LED and Incan.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 24, 2007)

Optik49 said:


> Kelmo sent me these photos so I thought I would post them for everyone to see his Turboheaded 9P. Its mean looking. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Photos repaired. :thumbsup:


----------



## readyme (Oct 25, 2007)

My idea light would be a G3 LED, with a clicky tailcap. But I am not willing to put that much money into buying parts, just to have the original parts sit in a drawer. The tailcap is $38 but I don't know how much the LED is.
Does anybody have any ideas for making this light that would be cheaper?


----------



## Per Arne (Oct 25, 2007)

Me too have Surefire G3 :twothumbs 
I have one where I use the Lumens Factory HO-9 and in the other, which is always with me in my backpack, I use the Lumens Factory SR-9. Both are fited with Beamshaper for a wider and softer beam when needed and also to protect the bezel head if dropped on the ground


----------



## readyme (Oct 26, 2007)

Per Arne said:


> Me too have Surefire G3 :twothumbs
> I have one where I use the Lumens Factory HO-9 and in the other, which is always with me in my backpack, I use the Lumens Factory SR-9. Both are fited with Beamshaper for a wider and softer beam when needed and also to protect the bezel head if dropped on the ground


 

I am new to the world of upgrades...can you tell me what the Lumens Factory stuff is? What is the advantage?
Do they make a LED drop in head for the G3?


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 27, 2007)

They make bright replacement lamps no leds. Here is a link.

http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=3&PHPSESSID=6601c2e8b2a2774b1924e35d34c94893


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 3, 2007)

I want one of those Turbo Heads for my 9P. Where can you get one? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Size15's (Nov 3, 2007)

bondr006 said:


> I want one of those Turbo Heads for my 9P. Where can you get one? Thanks.
> 
> Rob


Rob,
SureFire's TurboHead for the G3 is the KT2 (TurboHead Kit 2).
Comes in either Black KT2-BK, or natural HA KT2-HA.
Comes with the MN15 Lamp Assembly. (previously came with the N2 Lamp Assembly)
Any SureFire Dealer can get one although SureFire appear to be out of stock so best to search out a SureFire Dealer with one in stock.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Al....


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 6, 2007)

This thread has made me wonder why I don't own a G3...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Optik49 (Nov 6, 2007)

Tempest UK said:


> This thread has made me wonder why I don't own a G3...





Tempest UK said:


> Regards,
> Tempest




Great light, it will not disappoint especially with the P91 lamp !


----------



## tobrien (Oct 4, 2012)

did they ever make a yellow G3?

all i'm seeing on Google is a black version. I wanna buy a _yellow_ one preferably so I can turn it into an emergency battery vampire light


----------



## LumensMaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

Have 3 G3's all with Malkoff dropins and M2 Bezels, Z59's / SW01 clickies.


----------



## Mike 208 (Oct 4, 2012)

To my knowledge, SureFire never made a yellow G3. They did make a 3 cell "Firefighter" light (I forgot its name) that was a "florescent" yellow, which was a brighter color than the yellow G2. All G3 and G3L lights I've seen have all been black.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 5, 2012)

+1

The G3LFYL and G3DFYL both came with florescent bodies and metal head/tails. There is no option for matchin nitrolon head/tail for it.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 5, 2012)

Mike 208 said:


> To my knowledge, SureFire never made a yellow G3. They did make a 3 cell "Firefighter" light (I forgot its name) that was a "florescent" yellow, which was a brighter color than the yellow G2. All G3 and G3L lights I've seen have all been black.





ElectronGuru said:


> +1
> 
> The G3LFYL and G3DFYL both came with florescent bodies and metal head/tails. There is no option for matchin nitrolon head/tail for it.



thank you both! so basically I want a nitrolon style body (in a good, yellow or other high-vis color) but I wanna put a low voltage P60 in (or a Malkoff M31), do I need to buy a G3LFYL for that? or is the head's module in the G3LFYL not removeable?

thanks!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 6, 2012)

Post a wtb for G3FYL body, z44 head and wtv switch you want

They come up every so often.


----------



## Chrontius (Oct 17, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I believe that the P60L would be good for 9 volts. Do a google-CPF only, and check it out.
> 
> Bill



Surefire listed this in their catalog for a year, so I imagine it'll work fine. As I recall, overall runtime was shorter, but regulated output went from like 2 to 6 hours on primary cells.


----------



## Illum (Oct 17, 2012)

Love my G3, running a Malkoff M61-HiCRI with 2x17500s. Compared to the 9P, its light and quiet... but if its a rainy day outside, I would carry the 9P. Some reason the G3 leaks from the TC


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello,
I like my G3 as well and keep it standard with a P90 and two 17500 cells. In this configuration it is a handy, lightweight, flashlilight with good power. But, indeed, and somewhat strangely, it's twisty is not very waterproof.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------

